# Sweating



## Deathtrap101 (Jan 18, 2003)

When i train, i tend to start sweating quickly and alot. Is this a good\bad thing?

 Im just curiose if anyone has any idea's about this, i just noticed that in the dojo my face gets red faster than most everyone els and i seem to sweat quicker in the training and more. Im in fairly good shape though my cardio could be much better, last year my resting heart rate was like 54 now its a number im ashamed to post high 60's low 70's :barf:. And i am not overweight, i drink lots of water and even with all the sweating i dont seem to be able to lose anymore weight.

 just some idea's?


----------



## KickChick (Jan 19, 2003)

Most people think because they sweat buckets that they aren't in-shape and those that just bead around the temples are physically fit. That just isn't so!
Your sweat glands respond to exercise by becoming larger, allowing them to release more water and so it cools down your body more effectively. This means that as your fitness level increases you sweat sooner and sweat more and, as a result, you face less risk of overheating.
You get that red face because your sweating mechanism isn't keeping pace with the heat you're producing, so your body directs more blood to the surface for cooling.
As your cardio-fitness improves,  you start sweating earlier and you sweat more, which reduces your body's need to make you go red in the face.
 If you're fit and your face still turns red, this icould merely be  a genetic factor.


----------



## Deathtrap101 (Jan 19, 2003)

That explains quite a bit.


----------

